# Pets to Morocco



## 97910 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi.

Does anyone have any experience of taking pets to and from Morocco by sea. The idea being to enter and return to a Spanish Ferry Port. Our main concern is being refused entry back into Spain following a trip to Morocco?

Any shared experiences or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

This subject has come up before. Morroco is not a country listed for the Pet Scheme so travelling with your pets would not be on a free movement basis.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

We have been to Maroc for past 3 years and off again this week. We have no pets BUT the French Dutch and Germans all have thier pets with them cats and dogs , surely the EU rules are no different for them..


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

smithies said:


> We have been to Maroc for past 3 years and off again this week. We have no pets BUT the French Dutch and Germans all have thier pets with them cats and dogs , surely the EU rules are no different for them..


Unfortunately not. The UK scheme lists the permitted countries for Pet Passport movements and return to the UK without quarantine. Part of the UK import scheme is that you declare that your pets have remained within the designated countries for the previous six months. If not they lose their status. All the European people I know through dogs make fun of our scheme. Given the UK's poor status on animal health, I'm afraid this is just one more 'little britain' prejudices that exist.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

This link has some details

http://www.morocco-uk.com/embassy.html

scroll down to C.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim so am I to understand that I can take my pet in to morocco, bring her out, and then as long as I keep mum about, no probs getting into the UK. (assuming I have her passported)

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Jim so am I to understand that I can take my pet in to morocco, bring her out, and then as long as I keep mum about, no probs getting into the UK. (assuming I have her passported)
> 
> Olley


Hi Olley

It looks like that, as the Smithies said, plenty of pets going to and from Morocco, there were two dogs on our trip, I'll try and get more info.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

If your pet is seen in a vehicle, or if you are asked if you have one in the vehicle, it will be checked for "chip" and paperwork at both the Moroccan and Spanish border points......no matter where the dog [pet] comes from.....UK, Spain, France etc. If chiped and docs are in order you will have no problem.

However, when you return to the UK YOUR passport will show you have been to Morocco....... :roll:

.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi ray thanks for clearing that up. If however I say to UK customs if asked that the pet was left with friends/cattery/kennels in Spain, then no probs.

Unless the Moroccans stamp the pets passport.  then I guess your stuffed.

Olley


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*pets in maroc*

Why put your pet in Peril. only a fool would smuggle a pet into another country not listed and not declare it when going back to uk, Good advice ! leave it with a good kennels on the spanish side, can supply you with one if needed,


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: pets in maroc*



silversurfa said:


> Why put your pet in Peril. only a fool would smuggle a pet into another country not listed and not declare it when going back to uk, Good advice ! leave it with a good kennels on the spanish side, can supply you with one if needed,


I have to agree I wouldn't do it as I would be devasted if anything happened to make bringing mine back to the UK a problem, just imagine being faced with quarantine for the pet for 6 months.

I hope that one day we are able to visit Morocco with our pets as it is a place I would love to go motohoming but until that time for me I wouldn't even think about risking it.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree wholeheartedly with the last two posts. Its not only your pets to consider your pet could catch something and pass it on to another pet or wildlife.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I have to add my tuppenceworth to the last 3 posts - can you imagine what would happen if several people were found to have been stupid enough to take pets to Morocco ( or any other country outside the control zone ) and then lie to bring them back to the UK. - We could be back to having to quarantine pets for 6 months. 
As somebody said, 'If you think education is expensive look at the cost of ignorance'!!


----------



## 97910 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks all for your advice. 

In fact we are British but live in France, so we are not quite under the same jurasdiction as you guys, having to return HOME to the mainland of the UK. If however in the future we decided to visit the UK with our dog, I guess providing we dont disclose that our pet has been to Morocco there should be no problem.

Thanks again.


----------



## 97910 (Feb 28, 2006)

I see from Rays posting, that the pet is subject to checks at the Spanish/Moroccan frontier. Of course, I understand that is possible. I wonder Ray, do you have any idea as to whether extra things need to be done a few days prior to the trip. For example...... tick and tapeworm treatments, veterinary checks to check that the animal is in good health etc etc, or is it sufficient just to have the up to date vaccination record, and the microchip?

Thanks


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*Pets travelling*

I think the providing the pet has complied with the pet vaccination scheme with regard to the tests and six month rule it will not be in danger of either picking up rabies or transmitting it. It will have a passport and chip to prove it. The fact that Morroco is not part of the scheme means that they cannot issue or conduct any of the passport requirements that would enable an unpassported dog to obtain the paperwork there and thus enter the UK. 
There does seem to be provision in the scheme for transit through countries not in the scheme but they seem to have forgotten to include references to motorhomes. It is all aircraft
Over the years we have traveled with the dogs there has been a marked lack of interest creep into the scheme by the ferry companies. The main interest now seems to be on illegal importation of people.


----------

